# dylpickle's Underwater Progression Thread



## dylpickle123780 (Jun 30, 2022)

I've been cubing for awhile now but I decided to make a Progression thread now for my underwater progress. I'm trying to get up to 13 and break Kevin's NAR. Out of my first few attempts I ended up getting 9 as my highest. I'll be sharing progress as I attempt more cubes.

9 Cubes Solved Underwater


----------

